# what to feed mantellas



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

I have been feeding my Mantella baroni 1:1:1 fruit flies and crickets ocationally. Should I be feeding other foods too? and are fruit flies a good staple diet?


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't know why people don't give more criquet to they frog, for my self 

I use criquet, the base....

I use Fruit Fly,,,, when my culture are not ... :evil: 

And use some wax worm.......

And they are in perfect shape.....

I will buy some springtaill some day.... but my girl friend is not to much in bug... and in frog.... so


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

You have choose mantella Baroni,,,, can I have some picture of your acquisation.....


I have Mantella viridis,,,, and my male is calling up.... a lot....


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I feed mine fruit flies, crickets, wax worms and springtails. Fruit flies make up the bulk of their diet though. I hav eboth M. baroni and viridis. I think I might have two different kinds of painted mantellas though since some of them are blacl orange and green, while the others have more yellow than orange. I got them from two different sources, so I am wondering if I actually have two different speceies.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

*mantella*

You can check this site.....

http://www.amphibian.co.uk/

He will tell you want kind of Mantella... 

The only problem for the species is the crocea and the viridis.... Baroni have bieutful black spot,,,, not the crocea and the viridis....

The crocea have some red spot in the rear of the leg........ The viridis no red spot.... The other thing is the viridis have a black and white line in the face....


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

here they are....
















She was stressed out when I got her but has since calmed down and her nose is healing


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

I feed fruit flies, crickets, springtails and lesser waxworm larva
works great!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Feed I darts fruitflies, termites as much as possible, pinheads, and looking into some alternatives soon.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

*for the pic*

Wow they are bieutiful.......

And you have a nice terrarium.... Only is to dark :wink: 


ok.... what kind of moss to you have use???? and were to you have buy it???? Because you live in Canada?????


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I caught my mantellas in amplexus finally! They have been calling like crazy all week so I have been watching them like crazy now I have to figure out where they will lay. It is a 10 gallon but is heavily planted. Figures they do it in the middle of my final exams at school.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

Ship them to me,,,,, I will check them for you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

ya lighting is kinda bad, but I'll be fixing that with an undershelf light soon.. I did not buy the moss. I found it in my backyard and in a forest near my house. The rocks with moss on them were also found in the forest and are not really rocks. They were the coolest find. I think they are made of old moss that died over several winters and it keeps growing on the dead part, which only seems like a pourous rock. Thats cool yours are going to breed. We can't really find cb mantella baroni up here. keep us posted on the process bg. I don't know about termites, because my mom is paraniod, but soon I will be getting spring tails and want to also get lesser waxworms. I also heard it is easy to breed many crickets with only a few adults, andone breed small amounts of crickets?


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck for the crikets beacause they do a lot a noise and you have to have many bac (container) to have a really days pinhead snak... a lot,,, for three mantella I prefer to pay 10$ for 100 at 300 pin head par week...

My male viridis is calling a lot and I hope to have froglet.... I hope.... I really hope..... I really really hope.... you get the point....


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Feeding Mantella's*

I currently am keeping:
4.4.0 mantella viridis
6.1.0 mantella aurantiaca
1.0.0 mantella madagascariensis
0.0.1 mantella pulchra
3.2.0 mantella laevigata
0.0.2 mantella crocea
There diet consists of a constant supply of fruit flies, d. hydei and d. melongstar, dusted pinheads occasionally, anything wild that I can trust to be safe from pesticide, and soon confused flour beetles and springtails. I have read that the bigger variety of food, the better. If you can't provide a huge variety, then make sure you use supplements with your other food. As for crickets, I HIGHLY recommend you purchase them online, in bulk, and just get a big tupper ware container to keep them in. you can buy 1000 crickets for around $10 shipped. As for fruit flies, I have an AWSOME media that produces thousands and last up to 2 months. If you want the recipe, let me know. My email is [email protected]. Also, check aquabid.com in the live food section. You can find very cheap cultures of anything. 

Now, for individual frogs species that I know, I read that m. viridis, and m. betsileo live in forest where fruit is present. So they have a large diet of wild fruit flies. Betsileo's should be fed mainly fruit flies, and viridis should atleast have a helping of flies a day. I recommend to find as many alerternatives to crickets as you can. There is no mantella that would eat crickets in the wild. Good luck everyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

i tried feeding my m. aurantiaca flour beetles and they hated them. the frogs would eat them and spit them right back out, its was kinda funny to watch actually.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

*FLour beetles*

You are supposed to feed the flour beetle larva to the frogs, not the actual beetles. It iskind of a termite replacement. Very nutritious. Most frogs do not like to eat actual beetles. The shells are too hard for them to chew and digest.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*mantella foods*

I can't say I'm a mantella expert, as most of my experience has to do with PDFs and atelopus, but I'm slowly working my way into them hoping to provide more CBs to the hobby. I currently only work with one species, but I thought I could pass on some info on food.

For cricket info and breeding, hit up the food section of the forums, as Cricket Eggs has become a lively topic on breeding crickets (I've been doing a lot of the posting as I used to raise tons of crickets for my geckos when I was breeding them). As long as you can sex crickets and get young healthy adults (I recomend getting large prewing and raising them the week or two to full winged adult stage, they lay best that way and you can make sure they are completely healthy before they lay) and get hundreds of pinheads from a dozen or two adults. You can do this by going to your locale pet store and buying "large" crickets, which are usually prewing, and a batch of 24 or so will have plenty of both sexes. Getting boxes of 500 or so adults to lay eggs for you is only for bigger breeders, thats a huge amount of pinheads. Buying pinheads usually gets you one week or so sized crickets and they tend to die very quickly in my experience, true pinheads are too delicate to ship well.

Variety is important in a diet, I completely believe in this. I'm going to try working with raising aphids as a diet suppliment as well as whats already been mentioned. Anyone tried micromealies? I haven't worked with them, but wondered what their size was in relation to rice beetle larvae and if darts/mantellas fed well on them.


----------

